
They See It. They Like It. They Want It. They Rent It - simonebrunozzi
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/08/style/rent-subscription-clothing-furniture.html
======
8bitsrule
One of the benefits of renting vs. owning is the relative ease of moving
around. Nomadics has a lot going for it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_nomad](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_nomad)

------
core-questions
This kind of lifestyle seems amazing, but also incredibly risky. Any kind of
financial volatility could leave you in the position of having your kitchen
table or the clothes on your back repossessed.

Fundamentally, this is a sign of the times: creative schemes in order to make
it possible for people to over-leverage themselves into living an amazing life
well beyond their means. It's not going to pan out well for the people who do
this, I fear, but there will be no articles on them, no warning to people on
the behalf of the New York Times, because fundamentally few people have pity
for someone who spends lavishly and then finds themselves a pauper.

------
secabeen
This is functionally impossible for anyone with smaller children, pets or
other dependents that can't be expected to treat the rented equipment with the
care necessary to avoid big damage-charges. I leased a car with kids, and the
amount of cleaning/repairs I had to do to return the car at the end of the
lease was prohibitive.

~~~
silversconfused
I have children and a large dog, and my car is vacuumed regularly (by me, not
a service), has no food in the carpet, and no stickers on the window. Teach
your little ones to respect your tools.

~~~
secabeen
All fair, and all possible with school-age children. Try to teach a 1-year old
not to draw with crayons on the floor, or to eat their car-trip snack cleanly.
Sure, you can do it by not serving food ever in that car, or by not having
kid-safe drawing tools available to your kids, but that's a different kind of
trade-off.

You still will probably run into trouble with those older kids if you ever go
to the beach. Yes, you can minimize the impact of the sand, and vacuum the car
afterwards, but those are all costs, and they incur to your time.

YMMV.

